# First Loft



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are the pix of my first loft. My builder skipped out before the nestboxes were built - so I improvised. It's something I'll worry about next season. The birds arrive on Saturday.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The wife and I was looking at it and we give it 5 thumbs up right down to the perch scrapers. It looks really nice!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

the loft looks great to me but whats with the flags around it lol 

p.s never seen that type of perch sold around here so where are you located if I might ask ?


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking loft there , thx for sharing the pics =)


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't turn out the way I expected...so a little nervous. I'll have to wait and see how functional it is once I have the birds. 

I'm in Los Angeles - not many pigeon supply stores here! I got the perches online at Foy's.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> the loft looks great to me but whats with the flags around it lol


LOL! It's kind of an optical illusion - the flags aren't that close to the loft. They are covering a telephone wire. I use them to keep the birds from flying into the wire and it works really well!

I'm in the process of cutting back a HUGE tree...then the flags won't be so obvious!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

garacari said:


> LOL! It's kind of an optical illusion - the flags aren't that close to the loft. They are covering a telephone wire. I use them to keep the birds from flying into the wire and it works really well!
> 
> I'm in the process of cutting back a HUGE tree...then the flags won't be so obvious!!



Nice coop! Nice cleaning looking boxes, but not practical for nesting, they will work for perches though, but will be "fun" to clean. Here is a link for good nesting boxes: http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html

They have to be big enough to accomodate mom and dad and growing babies-including two nest bowls, and have fronts to keep babies from falling or intruders from coming in.

I think it is a great idea using the flags, as they do not comprehend their movements and it does seem to scare them.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> Nice coop! Nice cleaning looking boxes, but not practical for nesting, they will work for perches though, but will be "fun" to clean. Here is a link for good nesting boxes: http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


Thank you for the link!

Yes, the "nestboxes" are temporary. The intent was to have my builder build divided nestboxes so I would be ready for next season and not have to disturb the birds again with building. However, my builder stopped showing up (got a better job, I guess) and I rushed to put these in. I'm getting young birds so these should work for a bit!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

garacari said:


> Thank you for the link!
> 
> Yes, the "nestboxes" are temporary. The intent was to have my builder build divided nestboxes so I would be ready for next season and not have to disturb the birds again with building. However, my builder stopped showing up (got a better job, I guess) and I rushed to put these in. I'm getting young birds so these should work for a bit!


You might want to order or make the V perches for your youngsters-they are practical and can hold more birds then boxes, they are wonderful and cleanup is so easy. I love the way they allow my pigeons to actually look like they are decorating the wall.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

My birds would poop all over the tools and outside the box.....on purpose.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

randymcone said:


> My birds would poop all over the tools and outside the box.....on purpose.


LOL! I also have two toucans in my house. I swear they poop for revenge.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Any pigeons?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I do! I have 20 white homers, 2 fantails and my "mascot" half feral. I plan on getting some good photos this weekend.

Like everything else - live and learn. I've already made several changes to the loft and will be moving the fantails out as soon as quarantine is up.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to see the half feral. Been curious how they look like.

That's a nice loft. No complaints from neighbors?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

No complaint....but I'm not flying yet. Keep your fingers crossed. 

This is Captain Jack Sparrow...the pigeon!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

A delight to see! Thanks! Where did you get it, as you don't have the feral parent bird?

I have a feral that looks just like it. Her name is Kobe Bryant and when I call her name, she flies onto my lap!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful loft! Nice last pic, love the color of the flowers. I thought the flags were for world cup [south africa] 2010 fever  Good luck with your birds. Peace  YaSin.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

The story on Jack (as I was told): A guy who keeps Oriental Rollers also had a feral in his loft...a sort of "mascot." The feral took a mate and he was curious what the cross would be. I'll get a good picture of Jack on the ground. His body is very "roller" shape with the low wings and lifted tail. And he's certainly got the indigo coloring. But his little head, eyes and feet are pure feral. 

He's a great bird. Survived one major cat attacked and bounced right back. This bird is STURDY. He ranges about a mile and always comes back. When I start training the whites I probably release him up to a mile - but beyond that I wouldn't trust his homing skills.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

your loft looks really nice especially being your first loft. that flag idea sounds really good from keeping birds on hitting the lines. ive had a few ybs who has hit themselves on the lines and it did not turn out good.
captain jack looks beautiful.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

birdkeeper said:


> your loft looks really nice especially being your first loft. that flag idea sounds really good from keeping birds on hitting the lines. ive had a few ybs who has hit themselves on the lines and it did not turn out good.
> captain jack looks beautiful.



Thank you and thank you! I've been a little concerned about the functionality of the loft. I've already changed a few things and will be adding a "latecomer trap." I'll post more pix when I have them...including the birds!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

how are they suppost to get in the aviary?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

how big is this and how many pigeons are u putting inside there?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> how are they suppost to get in the aviary?


Now? Or with the latecomer trap? I have a sliding window inside the loft where they have access to the aviary when I allow it. The bobs also lock upright. BTW: One of my homers has already taught himself to work the bobs until he can get out on his own. Smart little guy!

Latecomers will have to double trap to get into the loft.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> how big is this and how many pigeons are u putting inside there?


It is 8 X 6 X 8 and I have 20 birds in the loft. Young birds only. No breeders.


----------

